# Im obviously not wanted here



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

No pm's from any members asking where I am? fine i leave

and im takin Who? MMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEE JJJJJJJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS with me. and TimmyD.

so the team of mike jones and timmyD>Spurs.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Where are you.........?
Is it fine with just that?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> No pm's from any members asking where I am? fine i leave
> 
> and im takin Who? MMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEE JJJJJJJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS with me. and TimmyD.
> 
> so the team of mike jones and timmyD>Spurs.


 sad sad lil boy.... :no:


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

stevemc said:


> sad sad lil boy.... :no:


hahaha lollll


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> No pm's from any members asking where I am? fine i leave
> 
> and im takin Who? MMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEE JJJJJJJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS with me. and TimmyD.
> 
> so the team of mike jones and timmyD>Spurs.


what the hell are you talkin about?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im kinda confused by what your saying but you are wanted here. you make our fourm more intresting. no one has sent you anything just because weve all been busy, and half of us hasnt been on much since its a slow part of the yr for bball but now tipoff twodays away we hopefully will have more interaction.


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

exectly u arent


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

luckylakers said:


> exectly u arent


Man, who the **** are you to talk? That's it!!! Ban his ***!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

guys stop, lucky lakers plz dont come in here and dissing our posters and sry ez but plz turn it down a knotch, i no he dissed our poster but cant go all crazy on him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It wasn't just that one post, Theroc5. You obviously didn't see the other posts and threads he made yesterday. This was just the post that made me lose it.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

is it cuz he's a laker fan?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> is it cuz he's a laker fan?


Is what cause who's a lakers fan?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

luckylakers said:


> exectly u arent


^


ezealen said:


> Is what cause who's a lakers fan?


luckylakers lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This thread is pretty much worthless, and it's going nowhere. Closed.


----------

